# My feild fire



## Jason Whipple (Dec 22, 2007)

I'll tell ya what, after the day I had yesterday I don't believe I'll be burning scraps anymore!

I started a fire in a pit away from the house I'm working on yesterday. There was no wind at all. About 5 minutes later the wind started picking up so I stayed with the fire until it died down a little. Once it did, I went to get a few buckets of water so I could wet things down around the pit. When I got back in view of it, the field was on fire!

Thank god my wife was there with me to help clean up! She called the fire department and came out to help cut the fire down in the dry grass. Two guys from the fire department got there with rakes and we finally got it out. The truck came about 30 min later to wet it down.

I feel like a ran a marathon and smoked 60 packs of cigs at the same time! My burning days are over!


----------



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

Fire can be pretty dangerous, glad you and everything is ok. I sometimes used to burn clean scraps on the jobs espessially in the winter to have something to warm yourself up on, not anymore though, it stinks and is to dangerous. 

We had a fire goin a while ago at my buddies house. He says this fire is weak lets at a little fuel. He takes a 5 gallon gas can and dumps it on the fire, I told him not to but he didn't listen. So I just stood far back. The fire followed the stream of gas back to the can he threw the can it splashed everywhere including his clothes. The whole back yard was on fire, and he was rolling all over the place. We put the fire out with a garden hose and he only had a couple real small burns. 


Dave


----------



## Jason Whipple (Dec 22, 2007)

Thanks. All in all I consider myself pretty lucky. The Fire Marshal lives just up the road. It took about 15 minutes for him to get there. By then we had one side cut down. When the other guys got there it was going toward the big field. That part is full of dried up grass, milk weed and larger brush. The wind was picking up too! It took all four of us to get it out. My wife was hanging in there too keeping on top of the little pop up fires on the other side.

1 hour of fire fighting and we were both worn out and still are! Needless to say, we didn't get anything done yesterday. I have a new appreciation for what fire fighters have to go through!


----------



## genecarp (Mar 16, 2008)

nice field, here in longisland that is the size of one of our towns. (big towns)


----------



## genecarp (Mar 16, 2008)

wow, i just noticed, you have no neighbors, cooooollll


----------



## wizendwizard (Nov 11, 2007)

Lucky break JW, If that would have happened down here you would be paying $1900 in fines if the fire dept. had have been called out. 

This recently happened to a neighbor of mine. Burning off leaves that got out of control, FD had to be called out. It ended up taking out 2 acres. 1 acre of her's and 1 of another neighbor. In addition to her $1900 fine, she had to pay the neighbor $600 for damages.

Never burn without FD notification and a readily available water source at hand. I always hook a pump up to the pond when I burn off the scraps and debris.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Oct 17, 2003)

dkillianjr said:


> He takes a 5 gallon gas can and dumps it on the fire


Please tell me he said *"HEY Y'ALL WATCH THIS!"* :laughing:


----------

